# Placing furniture in small open concept living room!!



## Dobber80 (Nov 1, 2015)

Idea #1


----------



## Dobber80 (Nov 1, 2015)

Idea #2


----------



## Dobber80 (Nov 1, 2015)

Idea #3


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

i like the first one...a small chair could also be placed
on the half wall to the left of the TV.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> i like the first one...a small chair could also be placed
> on the half wall to the left of the TV.


That's how my first house was set-up.

It inspires a circle meeting/talking time but also if someone wants to sit there but doesn't want to watch TV.


----------



## CoffeeKiss (Nov 4, 2015)

I like the feel of idea #1. 

There seems to be more space to move around with that concept.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice drawings! I like them in order of 1, 3, 2. 

In theory #3 might be better for an initiate gathering that one room, but turns its back on the bigger dinner party that is also taking place in the kitchen. And makes it harder to watch TV when that is the main activity. 

I think #2 is more difficult to navigate, plus I don't care much for sectional sofas. Though a sectional might allow some extra flexibility when the need arises.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

By putting the tv where the mirror currently is you'll be able to see it from the kitchen. Then the couch goes opposite, maintaining longest pc of furniture/longest wall, and creates a divide between the kitchen/family room. The above designs are very nice, but not conducive to tv watching.


----------

